

Awesome React – A collection of React resources - brbcoding
https://github.com/enaqx/awesome-react

======
diggan
After looking at the PR merging rate, I make the assumption that the
maintainer doesn't even look at the resources before they are listed in this
"Awesome" list. This should rather be called "Big list of everything in
React".

Something I would rather enjoy, would be a carefully, curated list of verified
great resources for React, not a random list of everything React.

~~~
ronjouch
Indeed. Facebook's own "Complementary Tools" [1] page is more digestible.

[1] [https://github.com/facebook/react/wiki/Complementary-
Tools](https://github.com/facebook/react/wiki/Complementary-Tools)

~~~
enaqxx
Actually you are right. Official React Wiki is much better. Thanks for
promoting this repo though. I have made this list for my own reference while
learning React and its ecosystem. In case you think some resources are not
awesome just pull request and I will delete them or fork and make your own.

------
pachydermic
I'm a noob when it comes to making serious stuff using javascript, but react
has been a godsend so far. Actually allowed me to make progress without a
hideous amount of spaghetti (not that my code is beautiful).

I've been enjoying [1] quite a bit so far. It's given me a few problems but it
seems decently stable. [2] shows some promise, but needs some love - anyone
know of any alternatives? Looks like the maintainer hasn't had time to give
the project much attention lately.

[1] [https://github.com/react-bootstrap/react-
bootstrap/](https://github.com/react-bootstrap/react-bootstrap/)

[2] [https://github.com/rackt/react-
autocomplete](https://github.com/rackt/react-autocomplete)

------
colinramsay
This is a bit silly, it's going to become so huge so quickly, and the
information is going to start to rot. At least something like [http://react-
components.com/](http://react-components.com/) has a bit of focus.

------
lhorie
Honest question: how is this better than just googling for "React.js [other
keyword]"?

~~~
biscarch
You could use this list to discover [other keyword] if you are unfamiliar with
the landscape. (For example, Isomorphic applications)

------
abdullin
I was making my first steps with ReactJS and Facebook Flux recently. This
"collection of awesome React tools, resources, videos and shiny things" seemed
to have so much information that it felt too overwhelming to be of any use to
me.

~~~
wasd
My suggestion is to skip flux until you feel pretty comfortable making simple
apps with just react. Ignore the links here and just focus on understanding
the code on
[https://github.com/facebook/react/wiki/Examples](https://github.com/facebook/react/wiki/Examples)

------
pbreit
The list is sorta useful but I'd much rather see a shorter, more curated list,
perhaps with some commentary.

------
2bit
Would love to see a PropTypes parser which can generate documentation for
components.

------
poseid
nice, an additional tutorial about rendering with JSX might be this:
[http://thinkingonthinking.com/the-rendering-
question/](http://thinkingonthinking.com/the-rendering-question/)

